# Starter resin kit



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:wave: Hey guys!
I just picked up the Alumilite Super starter kit!
It was 70.00 at my local Hub Hobby but I believe in supporting local shops as well as the on-line ones.
Also, on the same shopping trip (read "SPREE") :devil: , I picked up a set of 5 dicast by VDUB. Included were a 51 chopped merc, a 40 ford and 62 chev chyanne (sp?) p'up & a couple of others. I can hardly wait to start casting! WooHOO!
MmmmmRessssin.....heh!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good luck Joe and have fun

Roger Corrie


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

joez870 said:


> :wave: Hey guys!
> I just picked up the Alumilite Super starter kit!
> It was 70.00 at my local Hub Hobby but I believe in supporting local shops as well as the on-line ones.
> Also, on the same shopping trip (read "SPREE") :devil: , I picked up a set of 5 dicast by VDUB. Included were a 51 chopped merc, a 40 ford and 62 chev chyanne (sp?) p'up & a couple of others. I can hardly wait to start casting! WooHOO!
> MmmmmRessssin.....heh!



Look really interesting....http://www.alumilite.com/


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is what I give to newbies asking about resin kits

http://www.smooth-on.com/Getting%20Started.asp

SuperSamplersâ„¢ - Everything You Need to Make a Mold & Casting

Smooth-On's SuperSamplers provide a very economical introduction to our line of mold making and casting products. For just $25 or $30, users can make a one-time purchase of a SuperSamplerâ„¢ kit that includes a mold rubber, Smooth-Cast 300 liquid plastic, a mold release/sealer combo pack and our essential 40-page booklet: 

Silicone SuperSamplerâ„¢
Each Silicone SuperSamplerâ„¢ contains working samples of OOMOOâ„¢ 30 silicone mold rubber and Smooth-Castâ„¢ 300 liquid plastic, Ease Releaseâ„¢ 815 release agent for silicone, SuperSealâ„¢ , and the "How to Make Molds & Castings" booklet. 
$25.00

http://www.bare-metal.com
Bare-metal Foils Kits

Mold Making Starter Kit
Our starter kit has everything you need to make your own molds and castings.



RTV Mold Material, Casting Resin, Handbook, Klean Klay 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have assembled the Experts-Choice™ Mold Making and Resin Casting Starter Kit with the beginner in mind. If you have never made a mold or casting before, you can now get started with all the products you need in one convenient package. 

The Prop Builders Molding and Casting Handbook is a very informative reference book. There are interesting hints and tips on mold making and casting all kinds of objects. The book is fully illustrated and each section is well explained and thought out. There are even instructions on how to build a vacuform machine. 

The kit supplies you with enough mold material to make a good-sized mold or several small ones. Experts-Choice™ Mold Material LV is a fast curing 1:1 by volume soft rubber that is easy to mix and pour. Our molding compound is very low in viscosity so it will virtually de-air itself for a bubble free mold. 

We also include 16 ounces of Por-A-Kast® resin. Por-A-Kast® is a 1:1 by volume casting resin that pours almost like water. Por-A-Kast® will pick up detail down to a fingerprint. This resin mixes easily and has a 1-½ minute pot life and a 5-7 minute cure time. Your castings can be de-molded in 10-15 minutes. 

Also with the starter kit is one pound of Klean Klay, a non-hardening re-useable clay, stirring sticks, and mixing cups. We also provide you with our own instructions that will help you understand how each product works. And should you find yourself in need of any help, Bare-Metal is always happy to answer your mold making questions; just give us a call. 

One pound of Experts-Choice™ Low Viscosity Mold Material

One 16 oz. Trial size kit of Por-A-Kast® polyurethane resin 

One pound of Klean Klay re-usable non-drying clay 

The Prop Builders Molding and Casting Handbook 

Stirring sticks and Mixing cups 

Complete instructions 




This kit is a $64.40 value and sells for a special introductory price of only $59.95

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=82698

Micromarks Kit

COMPLETE RESIN CASTING STARTER SET 
Item Number: 82698 
List Price $85.55 
Our Price $69.95 


the same materials and techniques that professionals use to build their models. Our silicone mold rubber and urethane casting resins faithfully reproduce even the most microscopic details, so you can be assured of getting exact duplicates of your most highly detailed patterns. And they're so easy to use, you can make perfect castings in as little as 15 minutes!

Our Complete Starter Set contains everything you need to begin resin casting, including one each of the following:

#82083 ONE-to-ONE/RAPID is an economical general purpose mold rubber that is easy to mix: Simply stir equal volumes of A and B together and pour. Use over and over to make many resin castings, even those with slight undercuts. 30 minute pot life, 4 hour cure. De-airs without vacuum. 3.2 lb. kit contains approx. 32 fl. oz. total material.

#82057 CR-600 Casting Resin (provides more time for mixing and pouring) 7 minute pot life; demold in 30 minutes. 2.4 lb. kit contains approx. 32 fl. oz. total material.

#80475 Rubber-To-Rubber Mold Release. Required when making 2 part RTV molds. Keeps mold halves from sticking together. 2 fl. oz.

#80476 Kleen Klay. A special synthetic clay that will not contaminate silicone rubber. Use for containing flow of RTV during mold making and for making simple molds. (Place a little talcum powder on the part and press it into the clay. Then carefully remove the part and pour resin into the cavity.) 1 lb.

#80352 Mixing Set. Includes six 8 oz. calibrated plastic mixing cups, six stir sticks, three brushes.

#82664 Rubber-To-Resin Mold Release. Makes it easy to remove resin castings from molds. 14 oz. spray.

NOTE: #82698 Starter Set is shipped by UPS ground only.




http://www.hobbyengineering.com/SectionBM.html

The Super Casting Kit contains everything you need to make a mold and cast your part in 1 day! All measuring tools are included for the Alumilite and the QuickSet Rubber. All products are non-toxic and can easily be used in your home. The Mini Super Casting Kit contains all of the same materials as the Super Kit includes but in smaller quantities. (note: the Mini Super Casting Kit does not contian Mold Release Powder) Mfr. # 10500 
Item: 1262 $70.00 


Super Kit Includes: 

AB28 Kit Alumilite Regular 
1 lb. QuickSet RTV Silicone Rubber 
1 lb. Alumilite Synthetic Modeling Clay 
2 oz. Rubber to Rubber Mold Release 
1 oz. Measuring Cups 
Stir Sticks 
How-To Booklet 


The Mini-Super Casting kit includes sample quantities of everything you need to test the process for yourself: QuickSet RTV Silicone Rubber and Alumilite Synthetic Modeling Clay for making molds, regular AB28 Alumilte casting plastic, 1 oz. masuring cups, stir sticks and a how-to booklet . Mfr. # 10560 
Item: 1263 $30.00 

Roger Corrie

Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well guys, Thanks for the info and well-wishes.
At this moment, I either have a 51 merc body mold curing for another 2 hrs or a merc body sitting in a box of goo. I hope I mixxed the derned stuff right. (10:1)
I'll find out in the morning I guess!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WooHOO! I'll be dinged! It worked! :roll: 
I now have a beauty of a mold!
Now i just have to get this resin deally worked out tonight and I will be stylin'
in a 51 merc!  With any luck, I will be sharing some great news with you guys in chat this eve!

Now if I can just get some pics uploaded.......Hmmmmmm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, bring on the pix and you might want to make a couple extra. 

Will wait for your update tonight in the caht room. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Yeah, bring on the pix and you might want to make a couple extra.
> 
> rr



:thumbsup: Is the '51 Merc a JL or Jada "Dub City" casting??


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog-

You sure supplied a wealth of info on this thread! I am a little confused about all the choices though. Which do you recommend as a first purchase for a first timer such as I? That's what Id like to go with (your recommendation).
I think the casting I received from you (Robin) is excellent and I know you know what you're talking about.
Hopefully you'll re-read this thread so I don't have to Pm you with the query.

Thanks again.

Cheers..


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Which do you recommend as a first purchase for a first timer such as I? ..


I won't speak for Roger, but over on his yahoo casting group, I posted the same question. Most of the guys recommended the smooth-on starter kit.

Trev


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep, tex, it is the DUB CITY cast.  For some reason in an earlier post I said my new cars were Vdub casts. I dunno why. Hmmm  catch ya in the chat!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Hey Rog-
> 
> You sure supplied a wealth of info on this thread! I am a little confused about all the choices though. Which do you recommend as a first purchase for a first timer such as I?


 Boss I recomment the Smooth-on for a couple of reasons. 

1. Price $25.00 can't be beat

2. 1: 1 mixture ratio for the silicone

3. Resin is more forgiving in if you get a little out of wack for the 1:1

Once you run out of the sample I recomment the OOMA 25 silicone 1:1 mixture ratio and 90 min cure time vice 4 hrs for OOMA 30

I also recommend the Micrcromark CR 300 resin easy to work the finished body, nice and white and excellent packaging I like the bottles it comes in.

To color your resin the smooth-on So-strong color tint works best however it is expensive at $89.00 for a complete set of colors

Hope this helps

Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the info, and especially you Rog. It's always great to learn tips from an experienced pro like yourself.  

Cheers..


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*casting*

I have been useing smooth on for years it is the cheapeast and the most simple to use.
But none of them have a long shelf life if your going to cast a lot of pieces
buy a gallon it is about $70.00 for the resin and $140.00 for five pounds of rubber.
But for small runs just buy the starter kits.


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I did some casting in a high school shop so I get general the idea but how will the bottom of the body come out with the screw posts?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

MCD4x4 said:


> I did some casting in a high school shop so I get general the idea but how will the bottom of the body come out with the screw posts?


 Read this earlier post it should anwser some of your questions.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=72541&highlight=Casting

Roger Corrie


----------

